# Neuer AV-Secrurity Test der Computerbild



## Nico Bellic (4. Januar 2012)

Mit diesem Test gibt Computerbild vor, den aufwendigsten Test von Sicherheits-Suites aller Zeiten gestartet zu haben. Unter Zuhilfenahme des Magdeburger Viren-Testlabors AV-Test wurden hunderttausende Schädlinge auf 8 verschiedene Schutzprogramme (davon 3 kostenlose) losgelassen, welche jeweils auf identischen Rechnern installiert wurden.

Getestet wurde:
1. Kaspersky Internet Security 2012
2. G Data Internet Security 2012
3. Norton Internet Security 2012
4. McAfee Internet Security 2012
5. AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2012
6. Avira Internet Security 2012
7. Avast Free Antivirus 6.0
8. Avira AntiVir Personal Free Antivirus

Die Aufstellung ist gleichzeitig auch Reihenfolge des Testergebnisses.

Die Stärken und Schwachen der Programme kurz zusammengefasst:

*Kaspersky Internet Security 2012:* (Gut, 2,16)
+ Beste Virenerkennung im Test
+ Verlangsamt den Computer nur wenig
+ einfache Bedienung

Besonderheiten:
- Kaspersky vernichtete sls einziges Programm alle aktiven Schädlinge.



*G Data Internet Security 2012:* (Befriedigend, 2,58)
+ Gue Erkennung inaktiver Viren
+ kurze Reaktionszeit
- verlangsamt den PC spürbar

Besonderheiten:
- G Data erkennt versteckte, inaktive Malware besser als die komplette Konkurenz.
- Bei aktiven Schadprogrammen nicht ganz so erfolgreich.



*Norton Internet Security 2012:* (Befriedigend, 2,92)
+ Verlangsamt den PC nur wenig
- Sucht keine Schädlinge in Systemwiederherstellungspunkten

Besonderheiten:
- Norten verwaltet Kennwörter des IE in Klarschrift.



*McAfee Internet Security 2012:* (Befriedigend, 3,21)
+ Sehr gute Erkennung inaktiver Viren
+ Verlangsamt den Computer nur wenig
- Schlechte Erkennung von Neuinfektionen

Besonderheiten: 
- Keine Boot-CD erstellbar



*AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2012:* (Kostenlos, Befriedigend, 3,28)
+ Verlangsamt den Computer nur wenig
- Eigenwerbung im Programm

Besonderheiten:
- Reines Antiviren-Programm, keine Extras wie Firewall, etc 



*Avira Internet Security 2012:* (Befriedigend, 3,32)
+ Gute Erkennung inaktiver Viren
- Schlechte Erkennung von Neuinfektionen
- Verlangsamt den PC-Start erheblich

Besonderheiten:
- Mangelhaft beim Erkennen und Beseitigen aktiver Schadprogramme
- Der Computerstart dauert mit Avira mehr als doppelt so lange



*Avast Free Antivirus 6.0:* (Kostenlos, Befriedigend, 3,42)
+ Verlangsamt den Computer nur wenig
- Registrierungszwang
- Eigenwerbung

Besonderheiten:
- Keine Boot-CD erstellbar



*Avira AntiVir Personal Free Antivirus:* (Kostenlos, Befriedigend, 3,60)
+ Verlangsamt den Computer nur wenig
- Schlechte Erkennung von Neuinfektionen

Besonderheiten:
- Bei Neuinfektionen besonders schlecht
- Jeden Tag ein störendes Werbefenster
- Reines Antiviren-Programm, keine Extras wie Firewall, etc


Kaspersky, G Data und Norton sind damit die Sieger.
Gut, daß ich G Data habe, da bin auf der sicheren Seite. Antivir kommt mir nicht mehr auf den Rechner. Leider wurde MSE nicht getestet.
Ausgabe: 2/2012, Seiten 42 - 53.


----------



## derP4computer (4. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Info.
Wäre nett, wenn du es noch verlinken tätest.


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Januar 2012)

> Mit diesem Test gibt *Computerbild vor, den aufwendigsten Test von  Sicherheits-Suites aller Zeiten gestartet zu haben*. Unter Zuhilfenahme  des Magdeburger Viren-Testlabors AV-Test wurden hunderttausende  Schädlinge auf 8 verschiedene Schutzprogramme (davon 3 kostenlose)  losgelassen, welche jeweils auf identischen Rechnern installiert wurden.


Finde den Fehler 
Ich finde ja die Wortwahl sehr passend "gibt vor"


----------



## Arcbound (4. Januar 2012)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler
> Ich finde ja die Wortwahl sehr passend "gibt vor"


 Nur weil "Bild" in nem Zeitungsnamen steckt, muss die Zeitschrift deswegen nicht schlecht sein, geschweige denn der Test...


----------



## Nico Bellic (4. Januar 2012)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Wäre nett, wenn du es noch verlinken tätest.


Ich habe die Ausgabe der Computerbild sowie die Seiten angegeben, auf denen der Test zu finden ist. Einen Online-Hinweis auf den Test habe ich nicht gefunden. 





Wa1lock schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler
> Ich finde ja die Wortwahl sehr passend "gibt vor"


Ich konnte leider nicht überprüfen, ob diese Aussage zutrifft; daher das neutrale "gibt vor".


----------



## derP4computer (4. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht ist bei Computerbild der Redakteur vor der Veröffentlichung gewarnt worden, quasi per Mailbox rechtliche Schritte angedroht.


----------



## strider11f (4. Januar 2012)

Sehr merkwürdiger Test. Als aktuelles Kaspersky & Norton "Opfer" kann ich über solche Testaussagen nur lachen. Die Scanzeiten sind im Schnitt 400 % länger als bei F-Secure. Einer I- Sec. Lösung die bei AV-Test auch immer mit dabei ist und sich auch in praktisch jedem Laden oder Onlineshop finden läßt. Haben die für die Testteilnahme nicht genug ge******?
Sobald bei mir die aktuelle Kaspersky ISS einen vollständigen Scan macht ist der Rechner so langsam das man damit nur noch surfen kann und Norton heult bei jedem Makro & Keybinding rum. Von daher finde ich das "gibt vor" schon passend.


----------



## slayerdaniel (4. Januar 2012)

Warum liegt Kaspersky wohl Gratis in der CB....klar das die Testsieger sind...alte Version gratis für die CB und Publicity für die neue Verkaufsversion im Gegenzug...lächerlich.


----------



## Kleebl00d (4. Januar 2012)

das ist ja teils doch sehr merkwürdig;
ich selbst setzte auf avg und weiß zb noch (grob), dass pcgh daran kritisiert hat, dass damit das booten und der ping teilweise sehr stark negativ beeinflusst wurden, und jetzt steht hier "verlangsamt nur wenig" o.Ô


----------



## Bruce112 (4. Januar 2012)

ich sags ja die ganze schon Kaspersky ist sehr gut  geworden .

hättet ihr mich gefragt würde ich euch direkt sagen welche der beste ist .

einziges manko ist Bitdefender ist der beste welt weit  . 2 Kaspersky /2  Fsecurity


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Januar 2012)

Hm. Schade das MSE fehlt. Das sollte bei so einem Test eigentlich dabei sein.

Aber danke für die News.


----------



## Uziflator (4. Januar 2012)

*Was/wo ist die Quelle? Link muss sein!*

Und von den Bild Typen halt ich eh nich viel


----------



## turbosnake (4. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Ich habe die Ausgabe der Computerbild sowie die Seiten angegeben, auf denen der Test zu finden ist. Einen Online-Hinweis auf den Test habe ich nicht gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den ganzen Thread lesen bevor man postet dann hätte man die Quelle.


----------



## Uziflator (4. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Den ganzen Thread lesen bevor man postet dann hätte man die Quelle.


 
Das reicht nicht!

Ein Link muss direkt auf die Entsprechende Seite führen, nur Computerbild zu schreiben reicht nicht


----------



## turbosnake (4. Januar 2012)

Noch mal


> Einen Online-Hinweis auf den Test habe ich* nicht *gefunden.



Die Hervorhebung kommt von mir.

Es gibt keinen Online Test nur den Test hier: Ausgabe: 2/2012, Seiten 42 - 53!
Die Quelle ist also. Ausgabe: 2/2012, Seiten 42 - 53.
Genauer kann man eine Quelle nicht angeben, abgesehen von Datum und Uhrzeit.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (4. Januar 2012)

Und wieder mal fehlt COMODO...


----------



## Astimon (4. Januar 2012)

Irgendwann war es mir zu blöd, das in jedem Test ein anderer Virenscanner an der Spitze und ganz unten war. Welchem Test soll man denn da trauen? Ein Bild im Namen macht den Test da für mich nicht gerade einen positiven Eindruck^^

Manchmal frage ich mich wirklich, ob überhaupt ein Virenscanner nötig ist. Naja, ich setze derzeit auf die Avira Suite (die den Systemstart entgegen des Testes um genau nix verlangsamt), und je nach Test nutze ich damit einen Virenscanner der Oberklasse oder eben den total letzten Crap  Da fühlt man sich doch sicher.


----------



## Nuallan (4. Januar 2012)

MSE fehlt, NOD32 fehlt.. Hachja Computerbild. Wieso gibts die eigentlich immer noch?


----------



## Parzival (4. Januar 2012)

Also solche Tests finde ich meistens ziemlich nutzlos. Kommt ja sowieso immer auch auf die private Softwareumgebung an. 
Ich hatte jetzt das letzte halbe Jahr lang avast aus einer Promoaktion. Das lief absolut klasse! 
Und jetzt wo der Key demnächst ausläuft, kam mir die Promoaktion vom Bitdefender gerade recht. 

BitDefender 2011

LG

Edit: Das ist zwar ein Key für die 2011, aber laut dem myDealz.de Forum sollen die auch mit der 2012 funktionieren.


----------



## Cuddleman (4. Januar 2012)

Kleebl00d schrieb:


> das ist ja teils doch sehr merkwürdig;
> ich selbst setzte auf avg und weiß zb noch (grob), dass pcgh daran kritisiert hat, dass damit das booten und der ping teilweise sehr stark negativ beeinflusst wurden, und jetzt steht hier "verlangsamt nur wenig" o.Ô


 
Für Kaspersky im separat angewählten Spielemodus gibts dabei normal keine Geschwindigkeitseinbußen, wohl aber bei einem aktiven Angriff von Außen und das sogar bis zum Abbruch des Games. Ist sicherlich besser so, als hinterher anderer massiver Ärger.


----------



## Cuddleman (4. Januar 2012)

Nuallan schrieb:


> MSE fehlt, NOD32 fehlt.. Hachja Computerbild. Wieso gibts die eigentlich immer noch?



Na weil, "dessen Brot ich esse, dessen Lied singe ich auch" gegeben ist und nicht nur bei CB!


----------



## m-o-m-o (4. Januar 2012)

Seltsam, also mir wurde bisher noch kein Computer gehackt trotz abgeschalteter Windows Firewall und fehlendem AV-Programm. Liegt möglicherweise daran, dass mein Router eine Firewall hat und ich mir im Internet nicht dubiose Seiten ansehe, die mir zeigen, wie ich mein Geschlechtsteil vergrößern kann oder innerhalb von einer Woche 30 kg abnehmen kann 

Lieber füge ich brain.exe in den Autostart ein und gebe das gesparte Geld für Hardware oder diese verfluchten Steamsales aus


----------



## Cuddleman (4. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Den ganzen Thread lesen bevor man postet dann hätte man die Quelle.


Wer verlinkt den neuerdings gedruckte Test's. 

Das macht noch nicht mal PCGH. 

Trotzdem ist es eine interessante Nachricht für nicht Bildleser. 

Macht ihm nicht das Leben so schwer, weil er kann es dadurch auch nicht ändern. 

Sein guter Wille zählt hier mehr!


----------



## Nico Bellic (4. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Den ganzen Thread lesen bevor man postet dann hätte man die Quelle.


Als Ersteller dieses Threads fühle ich mich durch diese Bemerkung irritiert.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Januar 2012)

Parzival schrieb:


> Also solche Tests finde ich meistens ziemlich nutzlos. Kommt ja sowieso immer auch auf die private Softwareumgebung an.
> Ich hatte jetzt das letzte halbe Jahr lang avast aus einer Promoaktion. Das lief absolut klasse!
> Und jetzt wo der Key demnächst ausläuft, kam mir die Promoaktion vom Bitdefender gerade recht.
> 
> ...


 
Richtig, denn Stiftung Warentest 03/2011 zu Vergleichstest Antivirus & Sicherheit sieht das nämlich deutlich anders aus:
dort ist Bitdefender Internet Security 2011 Testsieger(03/2011) und bei PC Welt Ausgabe 10/2011
G Data Internet Security 2. Platz
und Kaspersky Internet Security hat nur Platz 5
Auf Stiftung Warentest halte ich deutlich mehr als was bei Computerbild steht.

Stiftung Warentest Antivirus & Sicherheit-Test aus 03/2011: Bitdefender Internet Security 2011 (Win) (Multi), G Data Internet Security 2011 (Win) (DE), Avira AntiVir Premium Security Suite (Win) (DE) und weitere
http://pcwelt.idgshop.de/$WS/idg/websale7_shop-idg/produkte/medien/bilder/gross/pcwelt/heftarchiv/2012/phd1201.jpg
Auszeichnungen und Zertifikate für bestes Antivirenprogramm l Bitdefender


----------



## turbosnake (4. Januar 2012)

Wieso?

Uziflator wollte die Quelle haben, hätter der User den Thread glesen wuüsste er das es keinen Link gibt.


----------



## Nico Bellic (4. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> Uziflator wollte die Quelle haben, hätter der User den Thread glesen wuüsste er das es keinen Link gibt.


Na, weil deine Bemerkung an mich gerichtet war...


----------



## turbosnake (4. Januar 2012)

Meiner Bemerkung galt Uziflator , ich hatte nur deinen Beitrag zitiert weil dort drin steht es keinen Link gibt.


----------



## Nico Bellic (4. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Meiner Bemerkung galt Uziflator , ich hatte nur deinen Beitrag zitiert weil dort drin steht es keinen Link gibt.


Achso. Verstehe


----------



## cflies (4. Januar 2012)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Für Kaspersky im separat angewählten Spielemodus gibts dabei normal keine Geschwindigkeitseinbußen, wohl aber bei einem aktiven Angriff von Außen und das sogar bis zum Abbruch des Games. Ist sicherlich besser so, als hinterher anderer massiver Ärger.


 
Verrätst Du mir bitte, wie Du den Spielemodus separat anwählst. 
Ich konnte den bisher nicht finden.


----------



## Juzamdjinn (4. Januar 2012)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Seltsam, also mir wurde bisher noch kein Computer gehackt trotz abgeschalteter Windows Firewall und fehlendem AV-Programm. Liegt möglicherweise daran, dass mein Router eine Firewall hat und ich mir im Internet nicht dubiose Seiten ansehe, die mir zeigen, wie ich mein Geschlechtsteil vergrößern kann oder innerhalb von einer Woche 30 kg abnehmen kann
> 
> Lieber füge ich brain.exe in den Autostart ein und gebe das gesparte Geld für Hardware oder diese verfluchten Steamsales aus


 
kein avp, keine firewall. ich bezweifel, dass du eine brain.exe bei dir finden wirst. 
ich schnalle mich im auto nicht an. lieber schalte ich meine brain.exe ein und spare mir die 5sek zeit bei jeder fahrt -.-


----------



## Blutengel (4. Januar 2012)

Also ich als bekennender F-Secure Befürworter habe vor einiger Zeit Kaspersky 2012 geinstet! Jaa, ich gebe zu ich habe die kostenlose Version von Computerbild genommen,....... und bin sehr zufrieden!

Kaspersky hat früher meinen PC ausgebremst ohne Ende, aber die 2012er Version ist echt cool. Diese Version kann ich gerne empfehlen


----------



## Allwisser (4. Januar 2012)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Seltsam, also mir wurde bisher noch kein Computer gehackt trotz abgeschalteter Windows Firewall und fehlendem AV-Programm. Liegt möglicherweise daran, dass mein Router eine Firewall hat und ich mir im Internet nicht dubiose Seiten ansehe, die mir zeigen, wie ich mein Geschlechtsteil vergrößern kann oder innerhalb von einer Woche 30 kg abnehmen kann
> 
> Lieber füge ich brain.exe in den Autostart ein und gebe das gesparte Geld für Hardware oder diese verfluchten Steamsales aus


 

also ich gucke mir solche seiten gerne an.


----------



## Abufaso (4. Januar 2012)

Cuddleman schrieb:
			
		

> Für Kaspersky im separat angewählten Spielemodus gibts dabei normal keine Geschwindigkeitseinbußen





			
				cflies schrieb:
			
		

> Verrätst Du mir bitte, wie Du den Spielemodus separat anwählst.
> Ich konnte den bisher nicht finden.




Ich hätte das auch gerne gewusst. Ich habe davon zwar schon gehört, nur gefunden habe ich ihn noch nicht.


----------



## Allwisser (4. Januar 2012)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Wer verlinkt den neuerdings gedruckte Test's.
> 
> Das macht noch nicht mal PCGH.
> 
> ...


 

es soll auch in der heutigen zeit noch sehr oft vorkommen, dass nicht alles im internet steht sondern ausschließlich gedruckt...so mit papier und druckerschwärze und so...zum blättern und so weißt...


----------



## TheOnLY (4. Januar 2012)

cflies schrieb:


> Verrätst Du mir bitte, wie Du den Spielemodus separat anwählst.
> Ich konnte den bisher nicht finden.


 
dito, hab auch schon das Menü durchsucht aber nichts gefunden


----------



## eVoX (5. Januar 2012)

Schade, dass Bitdefender nicht dabei ist, hatte ich mal für kurze Zeit. Kaspersky nutze ich aber schon seit der Version 2006, hat sich sehr gut entwickelt, Top!


----------



## Rixx (5. Januar 2012)

Bin von G Data auf Kaspersky durch den Test in der PCGH Print umgestiegen. Kann das nur empfehlen. Frisst spürbar weniger Performence.


----------



## fire2002de (5. Januar 2012)

mich stört an dem test nur "Computerbild" XD sry aber den Schweine Verein traut doch eh keine Sau über den weg! 

Die Namen die da aufgezählt werden schön und gut aber einfach schwer gewichte oben auf die liste zusetzen is ja nicht die Arbeit.

ich kann irgend wie garnicht so recht glauben das avira so nachgelassen haben soll oO 

ps: hab kaspersky selber am laufen, Top Programm aber es bremst den lappi aus. 

jedenfalls ne Empfehlung wert


----------



## klefreak (5. Januar 2012)

Finde den Test auch "interessant".. ist eh so, dass bei jedem AV Test eines anderen Magazins, auch ein anderes Programm gewinnt..


die negativen Punkte beim Gratis AVAST finde ich ganz witzig 
Registrierungszwang !! (als mailadresse einfach q@q.q angeben genügt..; das geht bei kaum einem anderen HErsteller  )


----------



## m-o-m-o (5. Januar 2012)

Juzamdjinn schrieb:


> kein avp, keine firewall. ich bezweifel, dass du eine brain.exe bei dir finden wirst.
> ich schnalle mich im auto nicht an. lieber schalte ich meine brain.exe ein und spare mir die 5sek zeit bei jeder fahrt -.-


 
Der Vergleich hinkt, da ich ebenso angefahren werden kann.

Ich habe auch mal den Test gemacht und bei einer von meinen Windows Installationen mal Kaspersky installiert und mal scannen lassen. Nichts gefunden. brain.exe sollte deswegen im Taskmanager auftauchen.

Außerdem: Wie viele Viren/Würmer gibt es noch, die ohne explizites starten einer Datei Schaden verursachen? Conficker war da glaube ich der letzte. Stuxnet zählt nicht, das war professionelle Arbeit.

Achja: Für Dateien aus unsicheren Quellen gibts VirusTotal.


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Januar 2012)

In dem Fall gibt Computerbild wirklich nur vor! 
Und warum vergleicht man Freeware mit Shareware bzw. Antivirenprogramme mit Suiten?


----------



## Balder (5. Januar 2012)

Dieser Test ist wenigstens für mich aussagekräftiger als die letzten von PCGH die in den letzten Jahren heraus gekommen sind. Und wenn dies nicht traurig ist dann weiß ich auch nicht 
Mal ein richtiger Test von AV zu Suiten wäre mal interessant vor allem ob man die freien AVs auch gut mit kostenlosen Lösungen nachrüsten kann und was bringen überhaupt die kostenlosen Spyware/Adware Programme nun wirklich? Wie ist die Performance bei einem AV+free Antispyware im Vergleich zu einer Suite? Irgendwie fehlen mir die großen Tests die das PCGH Team auch hier mal ausgezeichnet hatte :-/


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2012)

Der Vergleich ist ein Witz.
Man muss Freeware unabhängig von Suiten vergleiche, die Geld kosten.
Logisch, dass ein Freeware Virenscanner schlechter abschneidet, denn er hat nichts anders als einen Virenscanner, alles andere kann er nicht finden.

Und bei Avast die Zwangsregistrierung zu kritisieren, ist irgendwie albern. Man kann eine Fake Adresse eingeben oder irgendwas, ist egal.
Udn Werbung hat man dort nur, wenn man das Programm aufruft, sonst nicht, im Gegensatz zu andere Freeware Scanner, die einem immer mit Popp ups nerven, Avast macht das eben nicht, das ist ja der große Vorteil und wer schaut ständig auf die Programmoberfläche?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Januar 2012)

Naja, nicht schlecht der Test, aber auch nicht gerade gut.
Mir wäre es lieber gewesen wenn alle Programme getestet werden, Bezahl wie Gratis Software.


----------



## Liza (5. Januar 2012)

Die ganzen Programme machen sich doch eh nicht viel, der eine erkennt das nicht der andere Sacnner das und umgekehrt.
Ich nutze zum Beispiel Eset Smart Security (Nod), ist da im Test gar nicht mit bei aber dennoch ein guter Scanner.


----------



## Rodny (5. Januar 2012)

CB arbeitet seit Jahren mit Kaspersky zusammen und wenn dann Kapersky als Bester aus dem Test hervor geht ist das nicht überraschend.

Das gleiche passiert bei Chip. Dort arbeitet man seit Jahren mit F-Secure zusammen und wer hat dort auch immer ein gutes Testergebnis?

Aus meiner Sicht ist der Deal folgender, der Hersteller liefert die Software und bekommt dafür wohlwollende Ergebnisse der Tester und der Verlag bekommt zusätzliche Käufer der Printausgaben seiner Zeitschrift.


----------



## Infernalracing (5. Januar 2012)

Parzival schrieb:


> Also solche Tests finde ich meistens ziemlich nutzlos. Kommt ja sowieso immer auch auf die private Softwareumgebung an.
> Ich hatte jetzt das letzte halbe Jahr lang avast aus einer Promoaktion. Das lief absolut klasse!
> Und jetzt wo der Key demnächst ausläuft, kam mir die Promoaktion vom Bitdefender gerade recht.
> 
> ...


 
BitDefender 2012 Internet Security - 1 Jahr Gratis das ist eine Klasse News und nicht dieser Lächerliche Test von Computer Bild.
Funktioniert Prima, noch mal Danke für die Gute INFO!

MfG IR


----------



## plaGGy (5. Januar 2012)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Seltsam, also mir wurde bisher noch kein Computer gehackt trotz abgeschalteter Windows Firewall und fehlendem AV-Programm. Liegt möglicherweise daran, dass mein Router eine Firewall hat und ich mir im Internet nicht dubiose Seiten ansehe, die mir zeigen, wie ich mein Geschlechtsteil vergrößern kann oder innerhalb von einer Woche 30 kg abnehmen kann
> 
> Lieber füge ich brain.exe in den Autostart ein und gebe das gesparte Geld für Hardware oder diese verfluchten Steamsales aus


 
Sure, what ever... ne brain.exe hast du dennoch nicht. Das Beispiel mit dem Autofahren war schon gut... du glaubst auch echt noch, das du alles im Internet von Hand anstoßen musst, oder?
Mit Noscript sieht man erstmal wieviele Seiten garnicht erst aufploppen, ohne das man die 20 Scripts aktiviert, die im Hintergrund laufen . Und da meine ich nicht diverse Porn-Seiten. Da reichen schon stinknormale Board-Foren zu Star Wars und StarCraft...

Und 2,69€ im Monat.... also sorry, wer die nicht ausgibt ist naiv.




klefreak schrieb:


> Finde den Test auch "interessant".. ist eh so, dass bei jedem AV Test eines anderen Magazins, auch ein anderes Programm gewinnt..
> 
> 
> die negativen Punkte beim Gratis AVAST finde ich ganz witzig
> Registrierungszwang !! (als mailadresse einfach q@q.q angeben genügt..; das geht bei kaum einem anderen HErsteller  )


 
Und trotzdem sind immer die gleichen Programme recht weit vorne, um hier mal Kaspersky als Beispiel zu nehmen.
Also sind die entweder echt gut oder es gibt ne riesige Verschwörung ....

Ich bin die Tage von Norton auf Kaspersky umgestiegen und recht zufrieden, PC startet schneller, auch wenn es nur 4 Sekunden sind (ist 10% mehr Leistung bei meiner SSD!!), schneller gehts eh nicht als 37 sekunden, das war auch bei Neuinstallation der unterste Punkt. ich hab einiges an MS dazugewonnen beim SPielen.
Dazu arbeitet Kaspersky wesentlich mehr im Hintergrund als Norton, das doch öfters mal aufgeploppt ist und vor allem bei Downloads teilweise extrem lange Dateien gescannt hat.
Dennoch war ich auch mit Norton extrem zufrieden, hat sogar vor der Formation von meinem Lappi mit Avira bestimmt 3-4 Sachen im Schnellscan gefunden, die Avira nichtmal im Hardcore-Scan entdeckt hatte ....


----------



## Memphis_83 (5. Januar 2012)

microsoft security essentials hätten sie auch gleich mittesten können...


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Januar 2012)

cflies schrieb:


> Verrätst Du mir bitte, wie Du den Spielemodus separat anwählst.
> Ich konnte den bisher nicht finden.


 
Seit KIS 2011 ist dieser separate Spielemodus, genauso wie in KIS 2012, im Bereich Sicheres Arbeiten/Sicherer Browser= Sichere Umgebung integriert und dadurch gleichzusetzen. 

Funktioniert genauso wie ein virtuelles System und beeinträchtigt die Geschwindigkeit keinesfalls, außer bei Ausnahmen, wie schon erwähnt.


----------



## googie (5. Januar 2012)

Parzival schrieb:


> Also solche Tests finde ich meistens ziemlich nutzlos. Kommt ja sowieso immer auch auf die private Softwareumgebung an.
> Ich hatte jetzt das letzte halbe Jahr lang avast aus einer Promoaktion. Das lief absolut klasse!
> Und jetzt wo der Key demnächst ausläuft, kam mir die Promoaktion vom Bitdefender gerade recht.
> 
> ...


 
kann ich bestätigen


----------



## Nico Bellic (5. Januar 2012)

Also, im Prinzip habe ich überhaupt gar keine Lust, meinen Rechner mit einem AV-Programm zu belasten und auszubremsen. Mir geht das alles ziemlich auf die Nerven. Die einzigen "Viren" auf meiner Kiste sind ohnhin immer nur die Adware im Daemon Tools Installer 
Deswegen fliegt der AV auch immer schnell wieder runter. Das einzige Programm, welches einem nicht auf den Sack geht, ist MSE.


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Januar 2012)

Memphis_83 schrieb:


> microsoft security essentials hätten sie auch gleich mittesten können...



MSE hat einen kleinen Nachteil, da es im eigntlichen Sinne, aus zwei, man kann sagen, unabhängigen Teilen besteht. Das zweite heißt "Tool zum entfernen bösartiger Software"!

Da beide Teile nicht getestet werden, sondern nur das eigentliche MSE, bleibt es meist außen vor und liefert, belegt durch andere Tests, eine durchschnittliche Qualität ab.

Ein gründlicher Scan mit MSE ergibt oft keine Funde, jedoch mit dem nachträglichen Scan des Tool's "Tool zum entfernen bösartiger Software" zeigen sich öfters noch bestimmte Störfaktoren die sich eingenistet haben und die erst dadurch entfernbar sind.

Warum es nicht zusammengelegt wird, weiß ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## OctoCore (5. Januar 2012)

Nuallan schrieb:


> MSE fehlt, NOD32 fehlt.. Hachja Computerbild. Wieso gibts die eigentlich immer noch?


 
Weil kein Schädlingsbekämpfungsprogramm existiert, das dagegen hilft.


----------



## m-o-m-o (5. Januar 2012)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Sure, what ever... ne brain.exe hast du dennoch nicht. Das Beispiel mit dem Autofahren war schon gut... du glaubst auch echt noch, das du alles im Internet von Hand anstoßen musst, oder?
> Mit Noscript sieht man erstmal wieviele Seiten garnicht erst aufploppen, ohne das man die 20 Scripts aktiviert, die im Hintergrund laufen . Und da meine ich nicht diverse Porn-Seiten. Da reichen schon stinknormale Board-Foren zu Star Wars und StarCraft...
> 
> Und 2,69€ im Monat.... also sorry, wer die nicht ausgibt ist naiv.


 
Du fährst auch sicher 180 bei Glatteis, weil du ja Gurt, ABS, ESP, Airbag und Co. hast richtig? Brain.exe kannst du trotz Sicherheitsmechanismen nicht killen.
Ich bin doch nicht so blöd und lasse typische Einfallstore auf meinem PC offen. Mein Chromium hat als Plugins ScriptNo, Ghostery und Flashblock drinnen. Als PDF Reader nutze ich nicht den schweizer Käse von Adobe sondern Sumatra PDF. Java kommt mir erst gar nicht auf den Rechner, weil nicht notwendig (schade um Minecraft). Und ich habe jetzt noch mal extra NOD32 installiert und lasse mal scannen. Mal sehen was die Software so findet. Bisher 65% abgesclossen und nichts gefunden


----------



## Pal_Calimero (5. Januar 2012)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Warum liegt Kaspersky wohl Gratis in der CB....klar das die Testsieger sind...alte Version gratis für die CB und Publicity für die neue Verkaufsversion im Gegenzug...lächerlich.


 
Klar liegt was an deine Aussage - ich nutze selber das Kaspersky von Computebild - warum auch nicht ein Jahr Gratis. In PCGH hat Kaspersky auch ziemlich "sehr" gut abgeschnitten.


----------



## waterman1965 (5. Januar 2012)

Ich finde die Aussagen immer sehr interessant: "Ich lasse mir mein System doch von einer AV nicht aus bremsen".!?!?!?
Die meisten Pc von den Usern hier sind so schnell, das merkt kein SCHW.... was nebenher läuft. Sicher haben die meisten noch einen Messenger und was weis ich noch so laufen und wundern sich dann warum alles so schleppend läuft. Ich hatte bis vor kurzen Avira drauf, dann jeweils Bitdefenderm Kaperski und im moment teste ich Norton. Und ich merke null Komma nix von irgendwelcher Ausbremsung durch eine AV. Und ich zocke jeden Tag online.
Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Empfindung. Jeder ist da wohl anders in der Wahrnehmung.


----------



## Kampftablette (5. Januar 2012)

Parzival schrieb:


> Also solche Tests finde ich meistens ziemlich nutzlos. Kommt ja sowieso immer auch auf die private Softwareumgebung an.
> Ich hatte jetzt das letzte halbe Jahr lang avast aus einer Promoaktion. Das lief absolut klasse!
> Und jetzt wo der Key demnächst ausläuft, kam mir die Promoaktion vom Bitdefender gerade recht.
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht, sowohl F-Secure, Bitdefender als auch Kaspersky in den aktuellsten Versionen zu Testen (für was gibts denn Testversionen Kaspersky ist bei mir schon länger ein Favorit gewesen (da schon lange im Einsatz), nachdem ich aber durch PCGH auf F-Secure gestoßen bin, war ich Überzeugt, das wird meine neue Sicherheitssoftware. F-Secure war durchweg sehr schnell und hat mein System nur beim Start minimal Verlangsamt. Es gab keine Spontanscans oder ähnliches. Allerdings fehlte mir die Funktion, Portable Medien (USB-Sticks und auch DVD/CD) automatisch zu scannen. Nachdem ich nun auch BD2012 getestet habe, und beim Release einige Probleme mit Firefox und den Sicherheits-Zertifikaten hatte, bin ich nun aber bei BD2012 hängen geblieben. Einziges manko, was mir ebenfalls auch bei Kaspersky aufgefallen ist: Teilweise wird das System spontan gescannt und dadurch wird dieses derbe verlangsamt. Evtl. liegt das an einer Einstellung, die ich noch nicht deaktiviert habe. Eine sehr nette Funktion finde ich das Netzwerk, wodurch man von einem PC aus die anderen Bitdefender auf den anderen PC´s des Netzwerks bedienen kann. Allerdings habe ich die Funktion noch nicht getestet, wird aber noch nachgeholt 
Im Großen und Ganzen kann man sagen, alles Top Sicherheitssoftware, ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie einen Virus. Vielleicht sollte einfach jeder selbst testen (viele tun dies wohl, aber leider die Personen nicht, die Vergleiche in Zeitschriften blind vertrauen), welche Software demjenigen am besten gefällt und welche Funktionen die Software bietet, die man auch wirklich benötigt. 
Meine Beschreibungen hier sind einzig und allein Subjektiv, natürlich wären Zahlen schön, dafür hätte man aber weit mehr Zeit benötigt und der Aufwand ist um einiges Größer (die testenden Zeitschriften werden ja auch dafür Bezahlt^^) Ich bitte Euch somit, solltet Ihr auf mein geschriebenes zurückgreifen: Dies ist nur meine Meinung zu diesen Produkten. Jeder hat selbst die Möglichkeit, für sich das Beste rauszusuchen. Nochmal: wofür gibt es Testversionen 
Jetzt mal BTT:

Bezüglich der Promo-aktion:
Habe ich Bereits gegestet! Die Keys funktionieren auch für BD2012 einwandfrei. Somit für ein Jahr kostenlos die neueste Softwareversion für lau!


----------



## Nico Bellic (5. Januar 2012)

waterman1965 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Aussagen immer sehr interessant: "Ich lasse mir mein System doch von einer AV nicht aus bremsen".!?!?!?
> Die meisten Pc von den Usern hier sind so schnell, das merkt kein SCHW.... was nebenher läuft. Sicher haben die meisten noch einen Messenger und was weis ich noch so laufen und wundern sich dann warum alles so schleppend läuft. Ich hatte bis vor kurzen Avira drauf, dann jeweils Bitdefenderm Kaperski und im moment teste ich Norton. Und ich merke null Komma nix von irgendwelcher Ausbremsung durch eine AV. Und ich zocke jeden Tag online.
> Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Empfindung. Jeder ist da wohl anders in der Wahrnehmung.


Pfff. Wenn der IE, der Explorer usw sich nicht mehr umgehend öffnen nach dem Installieren von GDATA wird es wohl am GDATA liegen. Wenn BF3 seit GDATA keine Stunde mehr ohne Absturz überlebt, liegt es wohl an GDATA. Nein Danke. Ich installiere es, laß es alles durchwühlen und dann kommt es weg!


----------



## m-o-m-o (5. Januar 2012)

Ich habs von Anfang an gesagt: Meine Platte ist clean. So, und jetzt wird das Schlangenöl wieder deinstalliert.


----------



## Parzival (5. Januar 2012)

Infernalracing schrieb:


> BitDefender 2012 Internet Security - 1 Jahr Gratis das ist eine Klasse News und nicht dieser Lächerliche Test von Computer Bild.
> Funktioniert Prima, noch mal Danke für die Gute INFO!
> 
> MfG IR


 
Schön, dass das klappt. Werde mich da demnächst auch mal dran machen meine Rechner damit auszustatten. 
Da hätte ich ja darüber auch mal ne User-News hier verfassen können. Man wieder nicht mitgedacht.


----------



## Cuddleman (6. Januar 2012)

Allwisser schrieb:


> es soll auch in der heutigen zeit noch sehr oft vorkommen, dass nicht alles im internet steht sondern ausschließlich gedruckt...so mit papier und druckerschwärze und so...zum blättern und so weißt...


 


Mein eigenes Zitat: "Wer verlinkt den neuerdings gedruckte Test's."

Was denkst du, was der Satz ausdrückt? Genau das, "so weißt...", Darum, weiß ich es ja! Ich lese viel gedruckte Texte, die mich interessieren.


----------



## slayerdaniel (6. Januar 2012)

waterman1965 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Aussagen immer sehr interessant: "Ich lasse mir mein System doch von einer AV nicht aus bremsen".!?!?!?
> Die meisten Pc von den Usern hier sind so schnell, das merkt kein SCHW.... was nebenher läuft. Sicher haben die meisten noch einen Messenger und was weis ich noch so laufen und wundern sich dann warum alles so schleppend läuft. Ich hatte bis vor kurzen Avira drauf, dann jeweils Bitdefenderm Kaperski und im moment teste ich Norton. Und ich merke null Komma nix von irgendwelcher Ausbremsung durch eine AV. Und ich zocke jeden Tag online.
> Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Empfindung. Jeder ist da wohl anders in der Wahrnehmung.


 
Als Kaspersky diesen Selbstschutz Bug hatte...da war auch das schnellste System innerhalb von zwei Wochen im Arsch. Ein einfacher Ordner braucht 5 Sekunden bis der geöffnet wurde, trotz SSD...
Ich musste manuelle jede Woche immer den Selbstschutz deaktivieren und danach wieder aktivieren...dann lief wieder alles wie bei ner Neuinstallation...dass man es nicht geschafft hat solch einen lapidaren aber sich erheblich auswirkenden Bug zu patchen, hat mich direkt zur Konkurrenz wandern lassen.


----------



## Dexter74 (6. Januar 2012)

Von den Free AV gibt es auch Kaufversionen mit PFW, wenn dann sollen die richtig testen. 
Gdata nutzt die Engine von Avast, warum ist Avast dann soweit hinten?
Von AVG hatte ich bis v8.5 eine Lizenz, bis v2011 die Freeversion auf den Zweit-PC. Das Teil wurde mit jeder Version Ressourcenfressender und zumindest bis v2011 hat sich eins gar nichts geändert, bei einem Fund (i.d.R. nur Tracking Cookies oder FalsePositv) war die Entscheidung egal die angeblich böse Datei wurde immer gelöscht.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Januar 2012)

Ich finde wenn man Antivirensoftware auf den Prüfstand stellt, sollte auch jedes Programm gleiche Chancen bekommen.
Was nützt so ein Test in dem Free-Versionen mit Vollversionen verglichen werden.

Bsp.: AVG wird als negativ eine fehlende Firewall bemängelt, sowie Eigenwerbung im Programm. 

Wirklich eine große Überraschung das Free-Versionen Werbung für die eigene Vollpreis-Software machen.

Entweder nur Free-Versionen oder nur Vollversionen, ansonsten ists kein Vergleich sondern gut platzierte Werbung...

Dann auch noch so einen Kandidaten in den Top3 

- Norten verwaltet Kennwörter des IE in Klarschrift. 

Find ich lächerlich, sry.


----------



## sikeij (6. Januar 2012)

Parzival schrieb:


> Also solche Tests finde ich meistens ziemlich nutzlos. Kommt ja sowieso immer auch auf die private Softwareumgebung an.
> Ich hatte jetzt das letzte halbe Jahr lang avast aus einer Promoaktion. Das lief absolut klasse!
> Und jetzt wo der Key demnächst ausläuft, kam mir die Promoaktion vom Bitdefender gerade recht.
> 
> ...


 

Vielen Dank für die Info!!! Super Klasse, mein Tipp als Post des Tages!!!


----------



## Parzival (7. Januar 2012)

Ohje! Ich hoffe euch hat der BitDefender 2012 Glück gebracht. War bei mir ein glatter Reinfall. Hab das heute mal getestet.
Mein Lenovo Laptop brauchte auf ein mal 6 Minuten bis er im Windows war und hatte selbst dann noch 15 % Prozessorauslastung (IDLE). 
Mein Rechner konnte auf einmal keine Videos von Streaming Seiten ala Southpark und Gameone abspielen. Solche Probleme hätte nicht erwartet.
Hat sonst noch jemand derartiges bemerkt?
LG


----------



## sikeij (7. Januar 2012)

ich habe mich auch zu früh gefreut. Die 2012 läuft nicht optimal. Ich hatte bei einzelnen Seiten ewige Wartezeiten, lustigerweise nur mit Firefox. Mit IE9 funzt alles. Ich verwende aber nunmal Firefox, denn ich bekomme mit IE die Pop-Ups einfach nicht so in den Griff. Beim Wechsel auf die 2011-Version (die soll lt. Foren um einiges besser laufen) wurden mein Bioseinstellungen geändert und ich hatte einen BSoD beim Start. Nach der Syswiederherstellung war BD weg...
Also wieder Kaspersky installiert, dass kann ich noch 25 Tage nutzen .
Vllt. Versuch ich dann die 2011 nochmal.


----------



## Parzival (7. Januar 2012)

Das ist wirklich beknackt. Naja zurück zu avast! Meine Lizenz gilt doch noch bis April.


----------



## pedi (7. Januar 2012)

Dexter74 schrieb:


> Von den Free AV gibt es auch Kaufversionen mit PFW, wenn dann sollen die richtig testen.
> Gdata nutzt die Engine von Avast, warum ist Avast dann soweit hinten?
> Von AVG hatte ich bis v8.5 eine Lizenz, bis v2011 die Freeversion auf den Zweit-PC. Das Teil wurde mit jeder Version Ressourcenfressender und zumindest bis v2011 hat sich eins gar nichts geändert, bei einem Fund (i.d.R. nur Tracking Cookies oder FalsePositv) war die Entscheidung egal die angeblich böse Datei wurde immer gelöscht.



G-Data:
Engine A: Bitdefender,
Engine B: Avast


----------



## pedi (7. Januar 2012)

Blutengel schrieb:


> Also ich als bekennender F-Secure Befürworter habe vor einiger Zeit Kaspersky 2012 geinstet! Jaa, ich gebe zu ich habe die kostenlose Version von Computerbild genommen,....... und bin sehr zufrieden!
> 
> Kaspersky hat früher meinen PC ausgebremst ohne Ende, aber die 2012er Version ist echt cool. Diese Version kann ich gerne empfehlen


 placeboeffekt:
die kostenlose cbversion IST die 2011


----------



## sikeij (7. Januar 2012)

Hab grad nochmal die 2011 von BD aufgespielt. Bisher angenehm unauffällig. Weiss das immer mehr zu schätzen bei einer Security Suite....
Seiten laden auch deutlich besser und von Systemhängern merk ich (noch?) nichts. 
Zur Leistung kann ich natürlich nichts sagen, aber bisher hab ich noch keinen Virus .
Rate deshalb aktuell noch zur 2011 Version.


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Januar 2012)

Also abgesehen davon, dass das OT ist, ich hab auch keine Probleme mit dem 2012er BitDefender


----------



## RyzA (7. Januar 2012)

Schade das sie "Microsoft Security Essentials" nicht mit dabei haben.

Verwende seit ich Win7 habe nämlich diese kostenlose Software und bin zufrieden.
aber hätte mich mal interessiert wie sie da abgeschnitten hätte.


----------



## sikeij (7. Januar 2012)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Also abgesehen davon, dass das OT ist, ich hab auch keine Probleme mit dem 2012er BitDefender


 
nutzt du Firefox? Und was ist OT?


----------



## Ezio (7. Januar 2012)

Hab auch keine Probleme mit BD 2012, nutze Chrome und FF.


----------



## sikeij (7. Januar 2012)

lass die 2011 erstmal. Der Spielemodus ist besser. Verpass ich ein paar wichtige Updates? Surf ich jetzt unsicher?


----------



## Nico Bellic (9. Januar 2012)

Hier mal von Chip.de vom Herbst 2011:
Es handelt sich um das gleiche Testlabor wie im CB-Test!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Security-Ranking Herbst 2011 - CHIP Online


Möge jeder selbst sein Urteil fällen...


----------



## pedi (9. Januar 2012)

ist auch nicht wirklich glaubhaft, wenn man sich das bullguardergebnis ansieht.
darin läuft die engine des testsiegers bitdefender.


----------



## ToPPi (9. Januar 2012)

Das Wichtigste ist immer noch die brain.exe! Halte generell nicht viel von solchen Tests, da die Dummheit des Users nicht messbar ist.
Persönlich nutze ich avast, schon seit 2004 und bin gut unterwegs.


----------

